# Flat Band/Tube Attachment



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I tried this in the Newby area and didn't get a single repsponse so thought I'd try here.

Hi All, I just had my first set of flat bands break on me. :violin: The side that broke broke right at the tie point of the pouch.

I used a fairly narrow office type rubber band to do the attachment using what I think is called a wrap and tuck method. And I've also used cotton string to the same affect.

My questions to all you learned SS'ers is;

Will the type of material being used to make the tie with affect the band life?

And is one material less likely to cause problems than another?

Should the tie material be different when using tubes vs flats?

Thanks


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey Teach,

How many shot would you say the bands had before they broke? Also are the straight cut or tapered? That would also make a difference.

The life of the band set will change depending on its characteristics, are they straight or tapered, if they are tapered, how much taper they have, what much are you stretching them, etc.

In general tubes will last a bit longer than flats.

Also will help to know what style of catty are you shooting TTF or OTT?

Cheers mate.

Emitto.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

There are tons of reasons and ways


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Emitto said:


> Hey Teach,
> 
> How many shot would you say the bands had before they broke? Also are the straight cut or tapered? That would also make a difference.
> 
> ...


Currently using flat bands made from 105 rubber bands with no taper. I shoot through the frame. The bands are 7 inches from the face of the frame to the return fold at the pouch. The ends have been laid flat on each other then folded and tied with the open side of the fold facing out. I'm pulling these to roughly + or - 1/2 inch from 30 inches. As these were my first set of flatbands using the 105's I did not really keep track but I can tell you they were pretty well used........I'll take a conservative guess at roughly 500 shots when it broke. This is on my Scout Gen I.

Now realistically 500 shots is in my books a pretty respectable life for an office rubber band. But the rest of the length of the bands on both sides still look perfect to my eye and I did look closely. The wear and break point was right at the point where the flats went under the tie rubber band. So I'm wondering if perhaps a wider tie band would help? Different material?

Not looking for specifics so much as just general guidelines so that I can try to extend my band life. Thanks


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I will say 500 shots is pretty good count, I was thinking in the 100-150 shots which will be far less than i will like too. But is you are getting 500 or so shots out of the set, That's good in my book, you can always re-tied the band at the pouch and keep going, they will be a bit shorter but should still be ok. I personally like using cotton twine with a constrictor knot to tied my bands to the pouch.

Cheers mate.

E.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Give both the tie strips, as well as the bands, a generous dusting of talcum powder before tying your next setup! A little lube goes a long way!!! Should help.... good luck


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

^^^ YEP what he said, I do that with my chained bands and It helps a LOT!

Cheers mate.

E.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Emitto said:


> ^^^ YEP what he said, I do that with my chained bands and It helps a LOT!
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> E.


I'll give this a try, thanks for the tip.

I've always wondered about petroleum jelly to keep the bands from drying out, anyone ever tried that?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Teach said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ YEP what he said, I do that with my chained bands and It helps a LOT!
> ...


Nawwww, but there are some products avail made just for this purpose that can work very well. One of the best for the price is "Son of a Gun" by the STP brand. Reduces static, conditions, and protects with a UV inhibitor.

I don't wast it on my everyday band sets ( typically don't last more than a day! hehe No product is going to save those!) but really keeps the life in my specialized sets. Like those for "soft shooting" smaller steel, or the bands on my turret mounted "cull fruit catapult" , so on, and so on. You get my drift.... If your sets last more than a few days, the way you go about things now, then you'd do well to give it a try!


----------



## RT- (Jan 9, 2014)

Teach said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ YEP what he said, I do that with my chained bands and It helps a LOT!
> ...


Petroleum jelly is not the type of lube you want to use for latex...at least that's what I learned as a kid when it came to condoms...


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Yup thats a common place for them to break. 500 rounds is great mileage. So like Lee said shorten them up some and away you go again. Cotton string is good with constrictor knot.


----------

